# No sound on DAW combined with browser



## seaofwine

Hello experts,
I have an L22  (discontinued) , windows 10 and Samplitude PROX4 is my DAW. I have a constant issue I m looking for a solution that google search can't give.

As everyone, I open Chrome and go to youtube to watch a video or whatever. Once I close Chrome and open my DAW or Standalone Kontakt or VST's I can't get sound. The same happens viceversa: daw first I lose sound on chrome, wmp etc. An easy solution is to restart and then everything is ok! But it's not the case..
Output settings in KONTAKT are ASIO or Magix Low latency 2016. I have no sound even if I change the device. 
I must have done something wrong with the output device on Windows ?




or Outputs on Samplitude?? I tried to uncheck the 1-2 used in win and put it first in order and put different outputs at Windows and DAW. In vane!!





I believe that it's a sound card issue or ASIO drivers. 
any thoughts ?? I would appreciate your help!!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## CSS_SCC

On my system the issue was related to exclusive mode for the audio interface. Once I have changed the settings not to give exclusive access those issues mostly disappeared. This is for Windows 10 Pro but that should be quite similar in Windows 7: Control Panel / Sound / Playback / your audio interface / Advanced / "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" and "Give exclusive mode applications priority". Test those settings until you find a stable configuration. In my case I went from every single time in any DAW and any other application not working together to the DAW is "stealing audio" only once/twice a week.

Edit: On my laptop I only need to uncheck the second option. On the other hand, on my desktop initially I had to remove both but after the update to Win 10 Pro 1909 it simply works with both active. Don't ask me why.


----------



## seaofwine

Thank you very much for the information.
Unfortunately, this didn't fix my problem. I tried all the possible combinations but still can't hear both of them. And once again, I lose sound in DAW once I close Chrome, exactly as if it stealing it even after I close it. Maybe it still running in the background>? Well.. dunno


----------

